# Wilwood Dynapro calipers



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi-
Has anyone used these(Forged Billet Dyna pros ) yet? 
I am in the process of installing mine now but was hoping to get some feedback on them before I was finished so I would have an idea on what to expect.
Below is pictures of mine when they arrived.

































_Modified by rabstg at 8:01 AM 9-24-2003_

_Modified by rabstg at 8:01 AM 9-24-2003_


_Modified by rabstg at 8:20 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

TTT


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

Damn those are hot red "X's".


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (Boosted A4)*

It worked when I originally posted, and I had co-workers verify..
But here is where they are stored.
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/...iew=t 



_Modified by rabstg at 8:03 AM 9-24-2003_


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*









Can you see this pic?


_Modified by 90 GT-G60 at 11:18 AM 9-23-2003_


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (90 GT-G60)*

I'm sorry, but no I can't.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

doh!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_I'm sorry, but no I can't. 

I think the problem is with Yahoo and direct linking pictures. Not a conspiracy by big brother.
The picture I posted was up on on my laptop for about a half an hour. 
I also could see it from a different laptop for that time period. I shut down the browser and re-launched it and now the picture is not available.


_Modified by 90 GT-G60 at 12:24 PM 9-23-2003_


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (90 GT-G60)*

How about now?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (90 GT-G60)*

Yep that worked.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_Yep that worked.


Imagestation! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (90 GT-G60)*

So back to the original topic, any one ever use these? 
I am still working on the caliper carriers for my fronts and rears and will post pictures as soon as they are completed.


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

Yes I have them.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_So back to the original topic, any one ever use these?....


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=994377


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (colnago)*

Hi colnago-
Thanks for the post, but the ones in your thread are the 
Billet Dynalites
and the ones in this thread are the 
Billet Forged Dynapros
A little different in build with the most significant factor being that the Dynapros are FULLY dust shielded.
As I understand it, the only ones on a car in the US are one the REAR of "Mr. Wilwood's" Corvette.
I was hoping someone on Vortex was from Europe where this model has been out for some time, and they had used these before.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (sn1puns)*

Hi sn1puns-
Where are you located, and how long have you had them?
If they are the Dynapros then I have a few questions:
1. What pads are you using?
2. How are they performing?
3. Any squeaks or groaning like the Dynalite users report?
4. What size pistons are in your calipers?
5. What rotor thickness are you using?
6. Did you use the mounting brackets from Wilwood or make your own?
7. What SS hoses did you use?


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_...and the ones in this thread are the 
Billet Forged Dynapros
A little different in build with the most significant factor being that the Dynapros are FULLY dust shielded.
As I understand it, the only ones on a car in the US are one the REAR of "Mr. Wilwood's" Corvette.
I was hoping someone on Vortex was from Europe where this model has been out for some time, and they had used these before.


Well, I bought my "Dynalites" because my buddy has the "Forged" 4 piston calipers as you mentioned, also on a Corrado G60. In fact, he was the one that installed them. He's had them for years (3-4), the black finish has long faded, and he has yet to rebuild them. We are using the same pads, and he says there is no difference in braking performance.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (colnago)*

Hi colnago-
Once again, I think your buddy most likely has the Billet Dyna lites . They just recently(within the last year) released the new "Forged" Billet Dynalites.
And the ones pictured above are "Forged" billet Dynapros. 
These are fully dust shielded from the factory and were developed for the rally cars in the UK that go through hell and back.
If you do have these may I ask you to please comment on the questions I have posted?
I hope to have the questions answered my self by the end of next month but was trying to make sure I was not anticipating too much.
Truth be told, the brakes on my car are REALLY good for factory. New slotted rotors and better pads and they would be great brakes.


----------



## colnago (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

Actually, he has the Forged "Superlites":








I have:








My info probably won't help you, since were talking about a big difference in vehicle weight and wheel weight (I'm assuming you're putting them on an MkIV). I can only say that the Wilwood pads, "D" compound need 2-3 stops to get up to temp., but hold up well after that. I am able to "lock" the wheels much easier now with the 4 pistons over 1. I had Autotech lines all around, but took them out in the front for the Wilwoods (different connector). Plain and simple, I feel "SAFE", where I didn't before.
Good luck with your setup, I hope it is worth the $/effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Next up for me is lightweight rotors.



_Modified by colnago at 9:55 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (colnago)*

Actually I bought the Forged Billet Superlites like he has and the day after I ordered them the Dynapros became available here in the US.
I sent the superlites back and spent twice the money on the dynapros.
The superlites were AMAZING(looks wise)! I never installed them but man were they built well and BIG. I ordered the 1.25" rotor width, and they were most impressive.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*

Maximum rotor width looks to be 1.00"...won't work for me.








Not to mention radial mount...bummer.
Going to upgrade the Billets to the Forged Billets, should be a bit stiffer.
btw: That sealed forged caliper is known as the Midilite in the UK.


_Modified by SLC4EVER at 1:52 PM 9-25-2003_


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (SLC4EVER)*

The factory rotors are 1" also so you are not losing anything in width and can gain significant amounts in diameter.
I bought the radial mount brackets for measurement purposes and am having custom brackets fabricated so it will be a one piece mounting system for strength and simplicity.
Also with a custom bracket I can accommodate most any rotor and caliper offsets..
More measuring and designing but less worry about will this work, or will that pre fabbed kit fit.. 
So far the project is coming out great. I will change out the entire front brake system after the hard lines, and the rear rotors/caliper carriers/pads/hoses for less that some of the front only kits.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Wilwood Dynapro calipers (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_The factory rotors are 1" also so you are not losing anything in width and can gain significant amounts in diameter.

Unfortunately they won't fit my 1.25" rotor...


----------

